
​Linux Foundation appoints two more women to its board of directors - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-foundation-appoints-two-more-women-to-its-board-of-directors/
======
venomsnake
I am as chauvinistic sexist pig as they come, but come on - writing the gender
and quantity in title and their actual names (Erica Brescia, Nithya Ruff) in
the subtitle with way smaller font is just stupid.

Those are most probably competent people that got there on their own merit ...
but it seems that modern diversity/identity activists and MRA at least have
the common ground rules - the gender overrides everything else about a person.

